# Dessert?



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

I treated myself with an apple coffee cake today, and of course Bubba was around, looking at me with hungry eyes. I felt bad that I can't share it with him. May be I'm wrong. Do you treat your babbies with any kind of sweets, jelly beans, cakes, jams, etc.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm guilty of sharing with Bella. :brownbag: She usually gets a tiny bite of cake, some frosting, or a dab of whipped cream. Honestly, I wish I had never started it because now she has a bad habit of begging for things. As cute as she is when she begs it can get quite annoying, especially when we have company over.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Well...I am definitely "guilty" of sharing food with him but NOT sweets. I'm very strict with them for myself. Sugar is just not good for you or your pets! I've got strong feelings about it. I do give him small bites of what we're having for dinner, but never more than a few teaspoons full--and we mostly only eat meals from scratch that are hardly seasoned--especially no salt. I'd say no-no to sweets. Be strong and give her a doggie cookie instead...


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Ooops, bad mommy here. :brownbag: 
Lizzie doesn't like ANY treat so sometimes (once a week) I give her a tiny piece of "dessert" as long as there's no chocolate.


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

Chico likes a spoon full of sugar free yogurt. plain or strawberry. An occassional spoon of sugar free vanilla ice cream is another favorite of his. These are pretty much the 2 human sweets that he will have. Both are sugar free, and I give him no more than a spoon full.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I give Kosmo some banana when I'm eating some-a very little piece-other then that, I don't. My late Corky got some here and there and he was a bad begger. I just didn't want to get Kosmo started with that.


----------



## mooshe (Dec 12, 2007)

I give our dogs small bits of cut carrots or bananas or apples or some blueberries during the day - not just when I snack, but at odd moments and use it as a 'training' moment. I'll call one of them and ask them to sit and then give a treat - it has surely improved their behavior because they will mostly come and sit for me, but I don't give them food always - sometimes just some kisses and hugs - and they never beg - I don't think they even realize that we are eating because I can hold the small maltese on my lap while I eat and he never acts as if he wants some food or even realizes that I'm eating. 

I, too, am very careful about sugar and sweet snacks -- for all of us! Hard to say that now with all of the holiday cookies around!!!  

Mooshe


----------



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

Ice cream. Don't they get kinda diarrhoea?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am guilty of sharing anything I eat with Sassy. I am a health nut and believe in everything in moderation, but we do occasionally eat sweets.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I NEVER shared any food with Toby (I learned my lesson with the Beagles) until a year ago! That was such a mistake, he has turned into a little begger! LOL He sits on my lap and stares. UGH! I hate it! So I try to only give him little bits of whatever it is we are having. I know, I know, encourage the behavior! :brownbag:


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

One thing I've never given the dogs has been people sweets.. but when those Nutro healthy desserts came out I did buy a few cans to try out on the dogs.. they absolutely loved them and wow, they smelled so much like the real thing I was almost tempted to nibble. Both of mine have really weak tummies so I just can't indulge them with most dog treats and especially not with people treats.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

My dogs don't get table food. They get doggy food and if I'm feeling extremely generous, I'll give them some boiled chicken...maybe a piece of bread..thats it. Dessert is not a part of their vocabulary and I can sit with a dog in my lap and eat a burger and they don't lift their head up. I prefer it that way.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> My dogs don't get table food. They get doggy food and if I'm feeling extremely generous, I'll give them some boiled chicken...maybe a piece of bread..thats it. Dessert is not a part of their vocabulary and I can sit with a dog in my lap and eat a burger and they don't lift their head up. I prefer it that way.[/B]


Well said Andrea, I totally agree. :thumbsup:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

H & D occasionally get a lick or two of my nearly finished ice cream - they get to lick the stick clean! Or if it's in a cup, they get to lick the cup clean - they only get a tiny bit, and it's not very often.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> My dogs don't get table food. They get doggy food and if I'm feeling extremely generous, I'll give them some boiled chicken...maybe a piece of bread..thats it. Dessert is not a part of their vocabulary and I can sit with a dog in my lap and eat a burger and they don't lift their head up. I prefer it that way.[/B]


It is the same way in our house!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i try hard not to give my doggies any people food... the only time one of my dogs get ice cream is when massimo has a seizure. i keep Häagen-Dazs vanilla ice cream to keep him from getting hypoglycemic. 

sometimes mini gets a taste too.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

> I am guilty of sharing anything I eat with Sassy. I am a health nut and believe in everything in moderation, but we do occasionally eat sweets.[/B]


Sassy is gorgeous! There are so many beautiful adult dogs here. What do you feed her. Zippy is 8 months old. After reading here, I am concerned that I am not feeding her appropriately. The vets office started her on a purina brand. She only gets that and an occasional "senior" doggy treat. After having 2 maltese with CHF, I am trying to be very careful about getting her started on anything that will contribute to health problems or will have to be taken away in later years. 
I purchased a ton of products from B-Naturals.com for the 2 with congestive heart failure. It is just a nightmare trying to get all that stuff in them. I finally gave up as it seemd to stress them out more. I do boil chicken breasts tho in plain water without seasonings. I add plain rice to it. I mix some of it with the dry dog food and add the chicken broth from cooking the chicken. I started it to try to get extra protein in on the older one I have left with CHF. Of course, if you give it to one, the other has to have it too lol.
Zippy isn't on any vitamins or anything other than her purina with the chicken/rice/broth combo. My goal is to not only have the best coat I can have for her, but also to have a healthy girl.
(also, to save another post, you said in one place that you wash her face after you feed her. How many times a day does she eat, and what do you clean her face with?)
Thanks in advance, Barbara


----------

